# [Project] SilverStoned



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

well, the plexi was put on wait  too expensive. however, i was able to scrounge up some support for custom painting a case i still have 








the paint im going to use. 








and








are the exact same paint, just different angles  thats what im going to try for. the case im going to use is the silverstone kublai 3 (reviewd here by me)
also going to improve on wiring, maybe add in a few more fans, namely blow hole. maybe some plexi on the sidepanel? maybe. and also insides going to be a different color, i dont have enough of the mirage to do entire thing but i do have enough for most of it. im thinking something along the lines of metallic silver...

any other ideas for case mods? its a pretty good case as it. maybe SATA and IDE cabling, i will have to see how easy it is to work with

any other ideas?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Good luck! The last case you made, "fiery pc" was awesome.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Be sure to think the blow hole placement through. A hole in the wrong place will really screw up the airfow in the case. If you put in the plexi, you'll need to have some round cables and blue fans or glow lights to show it off. I've got an Enlight case that when I was cutting a blow hole, the wind blew my case off the bench and really chipped the paint up. I've sanded it, but it still looks like hell. I'm going to have to try this paint out now. Mike


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol. im probably going to for go the blowhole and instead go for a puzzle-like plexi placement (all i have are scraps, so thats all i can do) frosted or clear plexi?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't have anything with frosted, just clear. I like to see inside. Mike


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

alright...i finally have an update....but im not happy at all and you will see why..








the case fully dismantled and wow that was a pain.








another shot of it dismantled








cleaning everything after sanding








everything laid out before being dried by yours truly








off to see the primer! the wonderful primer of MINE! (ha)








everything strung up (no puns here, they arent needed)








one half of everything...btw this case has 24 parts for those that care (at least what i have strung up)








the other half of things








weapon of choice 








this is why im very unhappy. thats the primer bottle, and its spray thing sucked. it wasted more primer splattering on itself then what actually got on the case. cant blame the gun thing because i tried my hand also and it just got all over my hand even more








the spray gun handle








they are hard to see but can you see the spots? thats primer that dripped off the bottle








the best possible priming job i could do..








just some more pics of it.

alright should i continue as if primer worked perfectly, with wetsanding at 600 grit, or should i try to get off as much primer as possible and then wetsand and forgo the primer?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

What a bummer, I would try to get that off and go buy a can of sandable auto primer.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im thinking of just not using primer...is it really worth it? this is the first time ive ever used it. previous paint jobs only needed sanding (albeit it was good sanding, but thats easier then primer)








mouse without primer (its mine, and the splotch on left click is a reflection)








keyboard...without primer


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

If you can get the paint to stick without primer, that's one less step.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea im tempted to...ive seen other people do it and worked fine

btw your from lenexa?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

silver now  looks good to me








another thing that isnt mesh. looks great (to me anyway)








another test thing i guess. screw the primer it works!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

finally getting an update in  was very busy yesturday, and you will see why..








pretty much everything thats going to be silver is right there. 








hehe....breaking out the big guns








wet sanded, ready for paint








base coat  had the same problem with primer, but i finally found out how to fix it: on the nozzle there should be this little plastic thing. when i looked at both this can of paint and the can of primer, it was missing. i was able to steal one from an old can of paint that had the exact same nozzle and it worked perfect








dried basecoat








color coat awesomeness. this is after wet sanding, etc. and this is only the first coat 








second coat applied. you can start to see the color change quite well  only 2 color coats, i need the stuff to last








purple now 








the back panel with basecoat 








front panel with clear coat








best example i have with both colors








back panel color coated!








for pics of the back panel








this was taken this morning with everything dried i think it looks pretty dam good








dry front panel 








cool shot of the front panel 








a decent shot of back panel

comments please! i should be able to get some black paint today (Im still very mad at myself for forgetting i could be done by now)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

another update! w00t!








top panel taped up...will come back to this later..








was able to get some more primer! and this can doesnt suck! and was able to get black which was handy 








now isnt that a much better priming job?

to save you some time (and space) everything is now primed quite well 








while the other stuff is drying i decided to hide my dvd burner. there is the front bezel and the grill thing 








im still working on the drive hiding, so here is the black parts of the case  








with clear coat. i didnt use too much, didnt want to mirror reflective just something shiny. and didnt have alot (aka im out) but that red thing is me








more stuff that was blackened








drive hiding again. painting them so they are like the rest








thats the outline of the window thats going into the top of the case. should be fun XD

sorry this is probably the most boring work log ever but i think its going to come out really nice. im doing 3 things at once right now =/ but when all is said and done it should be worth it


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Naw, not boring. Looking good!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks  well, i made some more ground last night...the case is actually useable right now o.o 








starting to put it back together..








most of the front stuff installed








my beautiful back panel 








as far as i can get without top panel. you get the idea 








drive bay stealthing complete!








its not perfect but pretty dam close...

thanks again for the comment (lol)  i cant do anything today, but tomarrow i plan to finish. (i dont have school tomarrow)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

finally got the top window cut out  








almost done..








action shot 








yes that is me, and yes im 15








finished! now lets see it without the tape








ehh it isnt perfect but not alot i can do. will serve its purpose well








after some filing

comments please


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

It's looking Great! And safety glasses too! (Even though I tend not to wear mine! :grin


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol sparks + eyeballs = bad


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

forcifer said:


> lol sparks + eyeballs = bad


try wire wheeling a pipe fence w/o any safety shields. I had goggles on, debris flew under them. I now wear a full face guard/mask for many operations now.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

magnethead said:


> try wire wheeling a pipe fence


Don't you mean "welding" or is "wheeling" a technique I am not aware of? :laugh:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

ashumann12 said:


> Don't you mean "welding" or is "wheeling" a technique I am not aware of? :laugh:


It's for cleaning metal before painting, gets all the oils and such off.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, Got-cha!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

whats under blanket #1...








a box?








 this goes on the top, by the on/off switches etc. 








close up








blanket numero duo?








top panel in all its glory XD








this has turned out really well imo








another angle 
















what i get to do the next couple days. this paint smells really bad, thats what the blankets and boxes are for its snowing here so i cant exactly paint outside... hope you enjoy


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Is this a special order for someone? Or just a project for sale?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it will be a product for sale. sorta expensive as the original case was sorta expensive


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm really liking it so far, I'll definately want to place a bid!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm thinking ebay with a decent reserve or silent auction with a reserve (which i can write the MySQL/PHP program for)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

meh id rather not ebay...they steal your $. ashuman, what would you bid for it? i ran out of paint but am getting more, so thats an extra $20 =/


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Depends on what you have in it, you have to at least cover your cost + time and creativity.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163102 is the original case. i had to buy 2x $20 packages of paint, and then there is time. over all, does around $230 sound like a good price? ill put my current system in it and its yours for $450


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice dude. I give you a lot of credit - wouldnt catch me spending that amount of time and effort on a case. Bravo! Love the clor/shade changes. Might need to spedn a little time in the garage with my old case just for sh!ts and giggles...see what the old guy can pull out of his ****. Way to go! Can't wait to see the end result man...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i havnt forgotten about you!! i swear! just lost a camera that i need to find. im redoing one side panel and top panel because i was unhappy with them. removing this paint is a [email protected]#$%


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

found a camera! has some pics  








remember the fan controller on the first page? it goes here.








example without the fan controller








a bit of drilling later and tada! front fan controller  








you see that streaking? that really pissed me off so im redoing the top. 








it looks pretty good otherwise. window installed btw 








front door installed  








it turned out awesome..








here is the side panel im happy with 








see what i mean..this is probably the best example of just how awesome this paint it








window installed without a hitch








2 hours of sanding and one very sore arm later i get to start over again! =.= this is the panel that got screwed by the paint

hope you enjoy. wont be able to do that much this weekend, high school dance and i have a date (she is a friend, but a date nonetheless)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

well this took wayyyy too long and im sorry. but im back in action 









omg...primer...








lol seems a bit much but i missed primer so much








side panel primed and ready to go








layer numero duo for primer








mad taping skills. removing that panel is out of the question...








last example you get of top panel and color  enjoy it for now








some preliminary sanding with 80 grit








same as above. this was after...10 min?








close up of the layers. this paint is a b**** to sand








after almost an hour...still alot to go. there has got to be a better way. i tryed power sanding, didnt work well enough..








there was a better way  USE SAND BLASTED SAND PAPER! IT IS AMAZING AT GETTING THIS STUFF OFF! im serious this was about 10-15m after the last pic








primed and ready to go top panel style








final shot of side panel prime








base coat goodness








more goodness

well, im back now  should be finished by end of weekend. stay tuned!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

O.O
no comments on these....hopefully you like 

















































still drying but i couldnt resist. looks a bit off (some odd color splotches) but its because its wet when i looked at it before i painted it didnt do that so dont worry


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Since I saw this for the time, I must say that it is very good. I like to see how you progress with your work, and you are truly good at this.

I see you in Antec designing a case one day :smile:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that would be awesome..


























































 get to assemble today...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Great work :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm im going to try to sell this case. not going to put everything in it yet, so i guess its complete? will get some better pics when i have more time to get everything setup, like lights and white background. this should keep you happy till then  








top view with purpley red








blue!!!








more of a maroon








decent purple pic








copper red back panel with purple side panel  i love this paint...








internals. kudos to those who voted black/silver it looks awesome








purple/blue around the silver/black 








good purple pic and shows the mirror like side panel








more blue 








good example of the color changing








gah i just really like that pic..


these next 2 are by far and away my favorites.
















shows just how insanely awesome this paint is..


hope you enjoy  comments please!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Great final product. :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah it is =D


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks  not done yet though  if you noticed, the yop control panel is missing its little plastic protector  get to have some fun with that


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh well wooohhooo :grin:


----------



## 0goober0 (Mar 1, 2008)

WOW! that's nice!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

He is the master case builder of the forum :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thank you very much  next project is a plexi sphere which should be tons o fun  

have some finished piccys of everything inside now  i like clean cases ^_^








generalish view








view from top window 








view of the bottum. note how clean it is  took me well ove 2 hours to wire this thing. the places where wires went is secret 








darn well the secret is out...








gah i love the silver/black combo  kudos to all who voted








front panel fan looks awesome with silver grill

ill get some awesome pics of the paint later. sorry the wiring took me FOREVER


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

you should subscribe to this forum forcifer

http://www.themodnation-forums.com/index.php

its just for case modding , the best in the world are there. you'll get alot more recognition for your work.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

they also have there own case mod store and youtube channel with tutorial videos

http://mnpctech.com/
http://youtube.com/user/MonsterMawd


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Didn't I see those parts in your last project forcifer? :wink: :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

? 

the computer components are the same, im too poor for multiple computers...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

heh thats where all cables went  i think its a pretty good cabling job. there is a fan controller so thats something...








gah i love this paint...im serious








O.O








just a cool pic in general. that i think is the best color of all








cool pic where you can see the layers, almost see the color change itself

thats all i got for now. ive been really busy. school, teachers decided to pile on alot of stuff and life has pretty much sucked in general (parents, friends, pretty much everyone). ill see what i can do over sb, hopefully get [Project] insan1ty going which would be nice. consider it done, but ill upload a few more pics as soon as everything calms down...

peace


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That tapes gonna make your wires sticky when you take it off . lol


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That's what I did. It was actually originally Brian's idea to tape excess wires behind the motherboard tray.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I just use zip ties, less messy. Or I put them in the extra slots above or below the cd drive or behind the hdd cages.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i actually took it off i think repo_man from OCN. its the way most people do cabling, because it works really well (no loose ends ) not really worried about sticky cables


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I think you should change the shape on top. The rest of the case looks cool and its awesome with the paint, the front looks like a hotrod, but that shape just looks so uneven and its all I look at. I think it would look cool if you went from the edges and cut out a "pill" kind of shape from it to match the grills on the front. Yea you'll hafta touch up the paint but it would look really cool then.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm ill see its really hard to take it apart now i used steel rivets which was a bad idea because they dont freaking come out...


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea I know you got it all together now , but just something to think about. also I thought of two other ideas. You could put silver mesh in between the glass and the metal to help it look more even , (you wouldn't be able to see the edges as much. 

Or you could cut it into a rectangle , then drill holes and make it a dual 120mm fan port with the fans venting upward. Then use some after market fan grills or mesh on the top to help cover the cut marks. Or also check out these small top case windows that have fan holes in them.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3..._Kit_w_3x_92mm_Fan_Mounts.html?tl=g42c215s539


----------



## BoredOOMM (Dec 9, 2008)

I nearly bought this same case in March when I built my system. Love the two-color paint and mod work.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks. the case is gone now...sold my entire computer actually


----------

